# مدرسة الباوهاوس



## designer mido (7 نوفمبر 2007)

*· **في وقت مبكر من عشرينيات القرن العشرين برزت مدرسة الباوهاوس كتيار فني ومؤثر في فنون العمارة والتصميم الصناعي في المانيا, ولكن هذه المدرسة اغلقت عند استلام النازيين للحكم عام 1933 وتحولت الى مدرسة للدعاية الحزبية, فانتقلت من خلال روادها الى الولايات المتحدة, وهي اول من طرح افكارا عن عمارة المستقبل التي انتشرت الان.*
*· **ولدت فكرة الباوهاوس (bauhaus** وتعني بالالمانية بناء بيت) في مدينة فايمار, مدينة جوته, عام ,1919 حينما قام المصمم والتر جروبيوس بالجمع بين اكاديمية الفنون والمعهد الفني للصناعة في فايمار, في معهد واحد يقوم بتدريب الطلاب وتدريسهم بآلية جديدة تجمع الخبرة العملية والابداع الفني, خلال ثلاث سنوات, حيث يمنح الناجحون شهادة دبلوم في التصميم.....تأتي اهمية الباوهاوس من القدرة على التجريب والمغامرة الابداعية والطرح الجريء في اعتبار الآلة في عملها كآلة موازية لعمل الفنان. ومن تبني التصميم الجيد الموجه لعامة الناس, والاعتماد في التدريب والتدريس على اكبر عدد من الفنانين المشهورين الذين لم يجتمع مثلهم في اي معهد فني اخر, كما قامت الباوهاوس بردم الهوة بين الفنانين واساليب الصناعة, وكسر الحواجز التي تفصل بين ماهو فني وما هو عملي. والتفريق بين ما يمكن تعلمه كالتقنية وما لا يمكن تعلمه وهو الابداع, وكانت الباوهاوس قد بنت في ديساو في المانيا اهم نموذج للبناء في العشرينيات من القرن العشرين, وتبدو فيه الجرأة في توظيف الزجاج والمعدن في نسيج البناء.*
*· *باختصار تعاملت الباوهاوس مع العمارة بالمنطلق الصناعي(نقدر نقول الوظيفي البحت)و لذا نجد هذه المدرسة بينها تقارب شديد مع العمارة الوظيفية التي أسسها ليكوربوازييه و لكن ربما يكون الفرق بينهما أن الباوهاوس حاولت العمل علي زياده الاهتمام بالشكل و بالطبع في إطار أن الشكل لا بد و أن يتوافق مع الوظيفة أما المدرسة الوظيفية فهي إلي حد كبير كانت تهمل الشكل من أجل الوظيفة ..يعني الباوهاوس قامت بمحاولة جيدة للتوفيق بصورة أفضل فيما بين الشكل و الوظيفة و بحيث أن ينال كلا منهما الاهتمام الكافي في عمل التصميم.

و دي مجموعة صور لأعمال الباوهاوس سواء في العمارة الخارجية أو الداخلية ..علي فكرة أعمال الباوهاوس في العمارة الداخلية كان أكثرها في الأثاث و قليلا منها في عناصر الانتريور الأخري...و السبب أن الأثاث كان أكثر قابلية لتطبيق فكرهم لأن الأثاث يعتبر قطعة صناعية أكثر منها معمارية..


----------



## designer mido (9 نوفمبر 2007)

بصراحة يا جماعة أنا زعلان منكم ....:4: :4: :4: 

29 مشاهدة و صفر ردود


----------



## Engineering 2006 (9 نوفمبر 2007)

ولا يهمك مشكوررر على الموضوع و انشاء الله الى الامام


----------



## alaa_1986 (9 نوفمبر 2007)

شكرا جدا على الموضوع القيم بصراحة 
وكما ذكرت فلقد اهتمت الباوهاوس بالشكل بجانب الوظيفة والتوفيق بينهما بحيث لا تطغى الوظيفة على الشكل أو العكس ودي حاجة مهمة ومطلوبة جدا لعمارة متميزة .
وبالنسبة للعمارة الداخلية وتصميم الأثاث بالتحديد فان فكر الباوهاوس عملي جدا بجانب الشكل العصري والجميل .
مرة تانية شكرا على الموضوع الشيق دا واتمنى اسمع آراء وتعليقات أكتر عليه


----------



## designer mido (11 نوفمبر 2007)

و اللي يأكد لنا الكلام ده إن الباوهاوس حاولوا يقتبسوا من العضوية بعض خصاصها و معروف إن العضوية كانت بتوازن بين الشكل و الوظيفة و كانت ضد فكرة الاهتمام بالوظيفة فقط و كان ذلك من خلال اهتمامهم بارتباط المبني مع بيئته و مناخه..فنجد مثلا والتر جروبيوس يقول عن العضوية :
(إنها لم تكن مرادفة للطريقة الفكرية وحدها، بل اهتمت بالجانب السيكولوجي، حيث أن الإنسان له أحلام ، وأن الوظائف النفسية واقعية كما هو الحال كوظائف الجسم البشري، ولذلك فعلى الاتجاه الوظيفي في العمارة أن لا يغفل مطالب الإنسان النفسية بالإضافة للمطالب العملية، للوصول إلى المفهوم العضوي )


----------



## m_03_taz (11 نوفمبر 2007)

بصراحةالمعلومات ضئيلة جدا لا تكفي لعمل بحث عن المدرسة
ولكن شكرا وجزاك الله خيرا علي اهتمامك


----------



## designer mido (12 نوفمبر 2007)

و الله ده اللي أنا قدرت أجمعه من معلومات و أتمني من الأعضاء يشاركوا بأي معلومات جديدة من عندهم....و بعدين يا معتز لو كل معلومات بحثك جبتها من مصدر واحد فده ميبقاش بحث و لكن ده يبقي بحث جاهز بمعني أصح..يا ريت يا جماعة نحاول نجري ورا المعلومة شوية أكتر من كده لأن مش هي اللي هتجيلنا بنفسها لحد عندنا


----------



## m_03_taz (13 نوفمبر 2007)

thx  HAGRY


----------



## هنادي الصدقية (15 نوفمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم


فعلا الباوهاوس يعتبر تصميم اثاث اكثر منه عمارة لاني ما وجدت ما يلفت النظر في مبناهم!!

شكرا وجزاك الله خير على الموضوع اخ ميدو

سلام


----------



## sasy0o0o (16 نوفمبر 2007)

ميدو موضوع حلو واول مرة اقراه 
معتز ممكن نعمل احنا بالحث لوحدنا باقل معلومات جاهزة حاول تحلل انت البهاوس ونظريتتاهم وقول رايك
واعتقد ان حاجة زى كدة هتعجب لدكاترة جدا


----------



## sasy0o0o (16 نوفمبر 2007)

تعليق صغير 
الاثاث الموجود شكل فى منتهى البساطة رغم انه ممكن يكون اتعمل على تكنيك عالى اوى لكن فعلا جميل جدا ورقيق كمان


----------



## designer mido (19 نوفمبر 2007)

شكرا علي مروركم الكريم


----------



## محمود السيد حسن (20 نوفمبر 2007)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## قلب الأحبة (22 نوفمبر 2007)

جزاك الله كل خير على الصووووووووووووور الرائعة


----------



## crismis2000 (26 نوفمبر 2007)

والله يعطيك العافية 

بس ما تزعل وشكور على الجهد وصور حلوة


----------



## crismis2000 (26 نوفمبر 2007)

والله يعطيك العافية 

بس ما تزعل ومشكور على الجهد وصور حلوة


----------



## sarah mahmoud (30 نوفمبر 2007)

على فكرة موضوع رائعززأنا عندي بحث فيه كمانزززاما اخلصه ان شاء الله هشارك بيه


----------



## sasy0o0o (30 نوفمبر 2007)

فى انتظار موضوعك


----------



## designer mido (1 ديسمبر 2007)

شكرا لكم جميعا و منتظرين اضافاتك اخت سارة


----------



## designer mido (1 ديسمبر 2007)

دي مجموعة صور لقيتها للباوهاوس حبيت تشوفوها و يا رب تعجبكم


----------



## designer mido (1 ديسمبر 2007)

فعلا زي ما قالت sassy تصميم بسيط جدا و لكن بعلاقات جمالية عالية و جمع ما بين جمال الشكل و جودة الوظيفة


----------



## sasy0o0o (2 ديسمبر 2007)

المبنى فى الصورة رغم بساطه شكل الكتله لكنه بيوحى بنتظيم فائق


----------



## مونى مجدى (22 أكتوبر 2009)

تسلم عالموضوع


----------



## mohamed2009 (22 أكتوبر 2009)

*السلام عليكم بارك الله في حسناتك وزادك في العلم بسطه*


----------

